# First Engagement Shoot



## ClarkKent (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is one of my very first engagement sessions with a couple getting married this weekend.  I am thinking that the hands are in a bad position, or I should have taken a wider type angle of this particular image.  Just wondering your thoughts.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh yea, and I forgot to mention, when I shot this session, my camera had a major malfunction.  During this session, my shutter started to lag, and I was getting a large glare right down the middle of the frames.  :-(  But all is better now that its been replaced!


----------



## GHP (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks great but I would watch hand placements.  His hands probably should have been placed better but for now you could clone them out.
Other than that I really like the shot.


----------



## nicfargo (Apr 8, 2008)

Like GHP said, the hand placement is odd to say the least.  It's like his hands are on her gut, which is just weird.  Other then that it looks really good.


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 8, 2008)

So should I clone them out?  And any suggestions for next time for the hands?

So, does something like this look any better?


----------



## ghpham (Apr 8, 2008)

cloning out the hands look odd.  It looks like his hands are behind her butt.


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 8, 2008)

So is there a viabable solution for posing of the hands for a pose of this nature?


----------



## schumionbike (Apr 8, 2008)

I like the clone one better! Nice shot too btw.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 8, 2008)

Weird question0- Is she pregnaqnt?  I can't tell from the angle.  If she is, I'd say the first shot is good.  If not, I'd go w/the second shot.

I also dislike those red bricks behind her head.. my eyes keep going there.  Can you desaturate them a bit?  And blur the background more too.  That might help!


----------



## Teresa (Apr 8, 2008)

i was going to ask the same thing...if she was pregnant. 
were you shooting from above them?


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 8, 2008)

Teresa said:


> i was going to ask the same thing...if she was pregnant.
> were you shooting from above them?



Yep, she is.  And I was shooting...for lack of better terms...straight on!


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 8, 2008)

Teresa said:


> i was going to ask the same thing...if she was pregnant.
> were you shooting from above them?



Yep, she is.  And I was shooting...for lack of better terms...straight on!


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm...I think the issue with this picture is that it looks like he is having to bend down really far to get in close to her.  Was he standing on a step above her?  Or was he just that much taller than her?
I think maybe I would have had him hook his left hand (the one closer to the camera) in his pocket somehow and then hold onto her waist more from behind with his right.


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea...he is one step higher that she is, should i maybe get them to stand on the same step.  And great suggestion on the hands...


----------



## SpaceNut (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe if the clothing wasn't so dark ???


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea, his hand does look odd.  I had this same scenario in my shoot a few days ago.  I started like you did and thought he looked weird so I had him move his hand to her shoulder so he didn't look like he was reaching over her.  

I told him to put his other hand behind her to avoid the "thing" hand, but I just saw that he does have it on her shoulder, but it isn't too glaring 

By the way, cute picture.  I'm doing my first engagement set this week.


----------



## GHP (Apr 9, 2008)

The important thing to keep in mind with hands is that they must be attached to an arm. 
This means no holding around the waist from behind as it would appear that there is a hand 'growing' out of the other persons side. Top picture, look at the mans right hand for an example. The other hand could have been placed nicely on top of her shoulder. When doing this I advise the client to not put any weight on the shoulder. Just lightly place it there. If you put weight on the shoulder it will look as if you're pushing the other person down.
Lyncca, in your shot there is too much weight on her shoulder. Try pulling the hand back so that only the fingers are on the shoulder.  You also have to watch out for the fingers growing out of her neck, clone those out.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 9, 2008)

ummm...  I'm a bit reluctant to say....

Both of these portraits are using what I "affectionately" call the doggie-style pose.  OK!  OK!  I'm sorry, but I can't get beyond it.  I see this pose a lot with prom photos.  I never use this pose.

Brandon...  nice work.  I wish that part of his face wasn't hidden behind hers.  WHAT happened to your shutter?  What had to be replaced?

-Pete


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 9, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> ummm...  I'm a bit reluctant to say....
> 
> Both of these portraits are using what I "affectionately" call the doggie-style pose.  OK!  OK!  I'm sorry, but I can't get beyond it.  I see this pose a lot with prom photos.  I never use this pose.
> 
> ...



BAHAHA!  Now I'm not sure I will be able to either!  What's kinda funnier about that is that both of these women are pregnant too


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 9, 2008)

GHP said:


> Lyncca, in your shot there is too much weight on her shoulder. Try pulling the hand back so that only the fingers are on the shoulder.  You also have to watch out for the fingers growing out of her neck, clone those out.



Thanks for the tip Gordon!


----------



## nicfargo (Apr 9, 2008)

You could crop in close enough where the hands wouldn't even be an issue?


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 9, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> ummm...  I'm a bit reluctant to say....
> 
> Both of these portraits are using what I "affectionately" call the doggie-style pose.  OK!  OK!  I'm sorry, but I can't get beyond it.  I see this pose a lot with prom photos.  I never use this pose.
> 
> ...



Well I never really looked at like that, but now that I do...is is pretty much doggie style...lol  

The actuall shutter itself had failed, and they had to replace the shutter.  all in all with all the cleaning and such...it was about 305 USD


----------



## Scooter (Apr 24, 2008)

That doggie style thing gave me quite a chuckle.  I will not be able to use this pose either for all I can do is laugh.  I think the tighter crop was a good idea.  Take the hands out all togehter.  Nice job.


----------

